

Ask HN: Can I ask for a coding interview do-over?  - bocthrowaway

Throwaway account.<p>I've been interviewing with a young startup for the past week about a coding position. Everything had been going swimmingly until yesterday, when I was asked to take a timed coding test via email.<p>On that test, I choked.<p>I knew what I needed to do, and I knew how to write it, but I just could not get my code working for some reason. I looked at it again a few hours after time was up, and with the clarity of not being timed, I was able to re-write the whole thing properly in about 15 minutes.<p>I have been obsessing over this interview since it ended. I can obviously do the exercise, but that won't show in the code I submitted to them. Can I ask the company for a do-over, or is that too unprofessional?
======
ColinWright
Look at it from their point of view. If you're a brilliant programmer who will
fit well with their team, they will (most likely) want you. So what
characteristics should you exhibit, and how will you communicate them
effectively?

If you can contact them and show them what they want, probably they will
listen. Don't think about this from your point of view, think about it from
theirs.

So what is your analysis? What conclusions can you draw from your analysis?
What actions should you take based on those conclusions?

What do they want, and how can you make them see that you have it?

------
jorgenhorstink
If you're dating a girl, and for some reason you choke during the conversation
in a nice little bar. If you really like the girl, you'd ask her for another
chance... :)

You have little to loose. You have a no now, and might be able to upgrade it
to a yes :)

------
canatan01
It also show dedication and not giving up quickly on your part. I think
important traits to have as an employee.

------
HardyLeung
It doesn't hurt to do that. Be frank about it. If done right they might even
see this as a positive.

------
zbuc
Just let them know what you said here, and send your revised code to them.
Nothing to lose. I was in a similar scenario before(C programming exam and no
C experience for the previous ~5 years) with a large networking company and
they were gracious and accepted my re-do as showing my enthusiasm.

------
borism
why was the coding test timed?

this smells like a disaster from the outset.

~~~
envex
I think it's more to test how they work under pressure. Does the applicant
choke when stressed?

~~~
SamReidHughes
It's also because if you make it untimed, some poor shmuck will spend 8 or
more hours trying to finish it when they don't have a chance.

